# MAIL me fait des caprices



## hdaiforever (2 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai depuis quelques jours l'appli MAIL inclus dans Mac OS qui me demande à chaque fois de taper mon mot de passe sur un des comptes mails YAHOO enregistrés.
Cela m'indique:
_Mail ne parvient pas à se connecter au compte <<Yahoo>>
Saisissez le mote de passe de l'utilisateur <<mon adresse mail>>
Mot de passe: il est déjà tapé (non apparent)_

Je n'avais pas jusqu'à il y a quelques jours ce problème de réception de courrier mail.

Cela empêche, à priori, de mettre en route l'économiseur d'écran de l'iMac.
Du moins j'ai ce problème là aussi, je pense que c'est lié ?

Si vous avez des pistes


----------



## Maxou2.1 (3 Décembre 2012)

Salut, 

J'ai eu ce soucis suite au passage à ML, ce que j'ai fait j'ai supprimer le compte mail en question et je l'ai resynchronisé avec exactement la même configuration qu'avant et cela a marche et marche encore maintenant je ne c'est pas ce qu'il c'est passe je nest pas changé de mot de passe entre temp donc je n'ai pas compris ... Bref si sa peut t'aider.. 

Et sinon regarde dans ton trousseau si tu as bien le bon mot de passé pour l'application si jamais tu avais changé de mots passe ? 

Max.


----------



## hdaiforever (4 Décembre 2012)

Il est où et à quel endroit exactement ce trousseau ?

Tu l'as resyncronisé comment ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2012)

hdaiforever a dit:


> Il est où et à quel endroit exactement ce trousseau ?


Bonsoir,

 Applications / Utilitaires / Trousseaux d'accès.

Choisis en haut à gauche : session, en bas à gauche : mots de passe.

Les mdp concernant le mail sont les lignes "pop....., smtp......, imap.......", type "mot de passe Internet".
Pour voir les mdp, double clic sur la ligne.

Tu peux tout virer (clic droit sur la ligne, supprimer) si tu souhaites reconfigurer Mail.


----------



## Maxou2.1 (4 Décembre 2012)

Comme te l'a indiqué Renaud31, 

Pour resynchroniser tes mail il suffit de recrée ton compte mail,

comme ceci :

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1277?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

Max.


----------



## hdaiforever (4 Décembre 2012)

J'ai réussi avec le trousseau, le mot de passe est correcte, ce n'est pas donc un MDP mal rentré.


----------



## Maxou2.1 (4 Décembre 2012)

Il faut que tu supprime ton compte et le recrée c'est ce que j'ai fait pour que sa remarche moi ... 

Préférences systeme/comptes...


----------



## hdaiforever (4 Décembre 2012)

je viens de le recréer, je verrai avec le temps si cela à fonctionné.

Merci à vous tous


----------



## Maxou2.1 (4 Décembre 2012)

Au plaisirs


----------



## hdaiforever (4 Décembre 2012)

Bon bein ça marche pas 

Je vais le désactiver en attendant.


----------



## hdaiforever (16 Décembre 2012)

J'ai désactivé ce compte, je n'ai plus de problème :mouais:


----------



## jeeb23 (24 Février 2015)

Même problème pour moi. Sauf que pour compliquer les choses, j'ai plusieurs adresses email, et certains jours il y en a une pour une raison que j'ignore qui me fait ça. Sauf que ce n'est pas toujours la même. Donc certains jours ça marche, d'autres non. Cela fait des semaines que cela dure. Et là j'ai ajouté une nouvelle adresse pour le boulot. Elle fonctionnait très bien hier. Et aujourd'hui au réveil j'ai moi aussi ce message d'erreur:

_Mail ne parvient pas à se connecter au compte <<xxx>>
Saisissez le mote de passe de l'utilisateur <<mon adresse mail>>
Mot de passe: il est déjà tapé en version XXXX_

Sérieux, je commence à penser que cela vient de mail. Tant que cela restait personnel, passe encore. Mais là ça commence à toucher la sphère pro, et je ne peux pas me le permettre. Je me demande si je ne vais pas passer sur Outlook. A moins que quelqu'un puisse m'aider... Merci.


----------



## iluro_64 (24 Février 2015)

Curieux ce problème ! Je ne l'ai jamais rencontré avec OS X.10, ni avec OS 10.9 (sauf mauvais souvenir). Lorsque je l'ai rencontré, avant, j'ai appliqué strictement la même méthode : suppression de *tous* les comptes mails. Redémarrage. Re-création des comptes. Redémarrage. Et ensuite ça repartait. La différence tient peut-être dans la notion de *tous* les comptes mails. En pratiquant ainsi, tous les fichiers de Mail servant à la gestion sont supprimés, et recréés ensuite.


----------



## jeeb23 (24 Février 2015)

Je viens même de tester en supprimant mon compte et en le créant de nouveau, toujours le même problème. J'ai même poussé le vice à tester en imap ET en pop, même chose. Une fois la configuration achevée, il continue de me dire qu'il ne parvient pas à se connecter et me demande mon mot de passe. 

Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que il ne me le fait jamais avec mes comptes gmail...


----------



## pascalformac (24 Février 2015)

jeeb23 a dit:


> Même problème pour moi. Sauf que pour compliquer les choses, j'ai plusieurs adresses email, et certains jours il y en a une pour une raison que j'ignore qui me fait ça. Sauf que ce n'est pas toujours la même. Donc certains jours ça marche, d'autres non. Cela fait des semaines que cela dure. Et là j'ai ajouté une nouvelle adresse pour le boulot. Elle fonctionnait très bien hier. Et aujourd'hui au réveil j'ai moi aussi ce message d'erreur:
> 
> _Mail ne parvient pas à se connecter au compte <<xxx>>
> Saisissez le mote de passe de l'utilisateur <<mon adresse mail>>
> ...


aucune indication de 2 points centraux
quel OS
et si y a eu migration ou clean install
( dizaines de sujets sur les couacs de migration, mauvaise conversion-fragilisation des fichiers de réglages  , en particulier avec Mail)


----------



## jeeb23 (24 Février 2015)

Yosemite 10.10.2, pas de clean, pas de migration, rien. Usage habituel. 

et je tiens à préciser que j'ai 5 adresses email, il ne s'agit pas je pense d'une mauvaise configuration de ma part. Pour preuve la boite mail a été configurée hier par mes soins et elle fonctionnait très bien en émission et en réception. Aujourd'hui je réouvre mon ordi, et plus moyen de me connecter à ma boite, juste ce foutu message... 
La raison pour laquelle je suis là c est que j'ai déjà rencontré ce problème avec d'autres boites email (sauf mon gmail), et il semble apparaitre de manière aléatoire puis disparaitre sans raison. D'où mon impression que le problème vient de l'application "Mail", et non de mes méthodes de configuration de mes boites email.


----------



## iluro_64 (24 Février 2015)

Je ne serai pas aussi affirmatif que cela. J'ai 7 comptes Mail ( chez un FAI), 2 comptes iCloud, et 1 comptes Gmail (pour un autre usage. Tous fonctionnent sans problème, chaque jour. En ce qui concerne le "foutu message", j'ai le souvenir qu'en insistant  plusieurs fois ça peut arranger les choses. Mais ça ce n'était pas sou OS X.10, ni OS.X.9


----------



## jeeb23 (24 Février 2015)

Je confirme que le problème vient bien de "Mail". 

Je viens de configurer cette meme boite email sur mon iphone. Et là aucun souci, je reçois tous les email test que j'ai envoyé. 

Donc je persiste, le problème vient de "Mail". Sinon comment expliquer que la même adresse pop, la même adresse imap, et le même mot de passe fonctionnent sur l'iPhone mais pas sur "Mail". Sachant je rappelle que cela fonctionnait très bien hier, que ce matin j'ai juste rallumer mon ordi qui était en veille et là ça ne fonctionnait plus. Depuis j'ai redémarré mon ordi, mais aussi supprimé et recrée 3 fois le compte. Toujours le même problème...

Je crois que je vais installer Outlook un jour ou l'autre pour prendre le problème à l'envers. Stop "Mail". Elle est nulle de toute façon à la base cette appli en comparaison avec Outlook.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Février 2015)

jeeb23 a dit:


> Yosemite 10.10.2, pas de clean, pas de migration, .


si
c'est forcément  l'un ou l'autre !
(on peut considerer achat mac neuf déjà installé  en yosemite et création de compte utilisateur comme "clean install")


----------



## jeeb23 (24 Février 2015)

Je ne comprend pas. 

Je possède ce mac depuis 2 ans. Il a été acheté en reconditionné à l'époque. Mais j'ai depuis moi-même fait les MAJ habituelles (dont le passage sur Yosémite).

Cela répond-t-il à la question?

Je viens d'appeler Apple Care, rien à espérer de leur côté.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Février 2015)

jeeb23 a dit:


> Je ne comprend pas.
> 
> Je possède ce mac depuis 2 ans. Il a été acheté en reconditionné à l'époque. Mais j'ai depuis moi-même fait les MAJ habituelles (dont le passage sur Yosémite).
> 
> ...



encore fois tout dépend de COMMENT on change d'OS

il y a DEUX methodes
clean install ( on refait tout SANS reprendre des utilisateurs ni reglages)
ou

upgrade migration
on met un OS superieur " par dessus l'OS actuel "  ( en gardant les comptes utilisateurs , applis réglages)
le mac doit " convertir" des reglages pour le nouvel OS , et c'est là que ca flanche

et dans ce cas là il y a souvent des couacs Mail
et particulierement avec Yosemite


test simple
tu crées un utilisateur Mac test
sur cette session tu configures un imap Mail
à 99,9999% tout baigne


----------



## jeeb23 (24 Février 2015)

Non mais ça fait des semaines que je suis passé sur Yosémite. Or l'adresse email est une nouvelle adresse que j'ai configuré hier.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Février 2015)

jeeb23 a dit:


> Non mais ça fait des semaines que je suis passé sur Yosémite. Or l'adresse email est une nouvelle adresse que j'ai configuré hier.


Ca ne veut pas dire que les fichiers de reglages soient sains
(et de toutes facons ce sont des conversions d'anciens fichiers, c'est PAS du 100% yosemite pur jus , entierement crées pour et par yosemite )

et peut etre que c'est l'ajout de compte qui a fait resortir la fragilité


----------



## jeeb23 (24 Février 2015)

et quelle serait alors la solution?


----------



## pascalformac (24 Février 2015)

jeeb23 a dit:


> et quelle serait alors la solution?


elle dépend du diagnostic
soit le souci est global ( toutes sessions , ou au moins session usuelle et session test neuve)
soit que UNE session ( l'usuelle)

et ensuite les reparations ou nettoyages sont globaux ou dans les fichiers  d'une session
parfois c'est  un ou 2  ou 3 fichiers ( plist de session liés à Mail) parfois plus ( des fichiers dans MailData par exemple)

ceci est déjà traité dans des  dizaines de sujets Mail
ici le probable c'est plist Mail de session ( ou même  la plist liée accounts.plist)


----------



## jeeb23 (25 Février 2015)

A ne rien comprendre, aujourd'hui cela fonctionne. Je n'ai rien touché depuis. J'ai envoyé un mail chez OVH pour leur signaler le problème, mais pas de réponse encore. Cependant cela fonctionne. Donc on-t-il fait quelque chose? Bonne question. Bref, la suite au prochain épisode. Je serai surpris que cela soit entièrement résolu.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Février 2015)

jeeb23 a dit:


> A ne rien comprendre, aujourd'hui cela fonctionne. Je n'ai rien touché depuis. J'ai envoyé un mail chez OVH pour leur signaler le problème, mais pas de réponse encore. Cependant cela fonctionne. Donc on-t-il fait quelque chose? Bonne question. Bref, la suite au prochain épisode. Je serai surpris que cela soit entièrement résolu.


t'aurais pu préciser que c'etait un OVH dès ton premier descriptif
on aurait gagné du temps
(OVH a des manieres un peu differentes ,et y a des couacs avec eux de temps en temps)


----------



## jeeb23 (26 Février 2015)

Oooh ok. Désolé. Du coup chez qui vous achetez vos URL et hébergements pour ne pas être confronté à ce problème? (problem solved pour le moment, je croise les doigts)


----------

